# Nguyên nhân dẫn đến đi tiểu buốt ra máu



## Tuyết 8291 (18/10/19)

Đi tiểu đau buốt có kèm ra máu không phải là một hiện tượng đơn thuần mà chúng ta có thể bỏ qua. Chứng bệnh này tuy không nguy hiểm nhưng gây khá phổ biến đau đớn cũng như bất tiện cho sinh hoạt, cuộc sống cũng như cảnh báo 1 số vấn đề về đường tiết niệu. Bài viết dưới đây sẽ cung ứng thông tin cụ thể về triệu chứng đi tiểu buốt cũng như là biểu hiện của một số dòng bệnh nghiêm trọng đang tiềm tàng trong thân thể bạn nhé.




*Xuất xứ gây ra chứng tiểu buốt *
Nguyên cớ của chứng tiểu buốt là do rối loạn chức năng chế ước của bàng quang. Bình thường khi bàng quang đầy, thành bàng quang căng ra gửi tín hiệu lên não bộ để chúng ta có thể đóng lại cơ vòng bàng quang và tìm đến nhà vệ sinh. Bên cạnh đó khi bị rối loạn, khi bàng quang đầy, cơ vòng sẽ tự động mở ra gây hiện tượng bài xuất nước đái trong khi ngủ hay chẳng thể kiểm soát.

Theo lý luận y khoa Phương Đông, phổi hay còn gọi là phế là 1 tạng chủ về khí mang quan hệ chặt chẽ (quan hệ biểu lý) với bàng quang. Phổi ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến sự chế ước, điều tiết nước của bàng quang thông qua di chuyển phức tạp của hệ thần kinh thực vật. Do vậy, giả dụ chức năng của phổi yếu cộng với hệ thần kinh thực vật bị rối loạn thì hoạt động của bàng quang sẽ không ổn định, gây ra tiểu buốt. Hiểu được tác nhân chính gây ra chứng tiểu buốt về đêm sẽ giúp tìm được cách điều trị thực sự hiệu quả và an toàn

*Tiểu đau buốt ra máu là dấu hiệu bệnh gì? *
Đau buốt lúc đi tiểu là 1 khái niệm dùng để mô tả chung các triệu chứng đớn đau, khó chịu, hoặc nóng rát lúc đi tiểu, buồn tiểu liên tiếp. Cội nguồn là do dương khí, hạ hãm ép xuống thành bàng quang gây bít tắc đường tiểu dẫn tới tình trạng tiểu khó khăn ( cảm giác buốt, rắt), trường hợp bị ép quá mạnh gây vỡ mao mạch ở vàng quang khiến cho nước giải có màu đỏ như máu.

Một số yếu tố dẫn tới việc dương khí hạ hãn, trạng thái cân bằng của thân thể thay đổi dẫn tới hiện tượng tiểu buốt có thể từ những yếu tố sau:

_Nhiễm trùng đường tiểu (UTIs):_ là một trong những nguyên cớ hàng đầu của tiểu buốt. Nhiễm trùng đường tiết niệu thường xảy ra lúc vi khuẩn thâm nhập vào thân thể qua niệu đạo và bắt đầu nhân lên trong bàng quang. Nhiễm trùng có thể xảy ra trong bất kỳ phần nào của đường tiết niệu, bao gồm: Thận, niệu quản (ống dẫn nước đái từ thận đến bàng quang), bóng đái, niệu đạo (ống từ bàng quang dẫn nước tiểu ra khỏi thân thể). Các loại phổ biến nhất của bệnh nhiễm trùng là viêm bàng quang, viêm bể thận, viêm tuyến tiền liệt, và viêm niệu đạo. Các nhân tố có thể khiến tăng nguy cơ mắc nhiễm trùng đường tiểu bao gồm: người mắc bệnh tiểu đường, người tuổi cao, tuyến tiền liệt mở rộng, sỏi thận, có thai, bệnh nhân đang dùng ống thông niệu tại chỗ. Các triệu chứng của nhiễm trùng đường tiểu bao gồm: sốt, có mùi hôi trong nước đái, đi đái rắt thường xuyên, nước đái mang máu.

_Nhiễm trùng âm đạo:_ đôi khi đi tiểu đau buốt có thể liên quan đến nhiễm trùng âm đạo, chẳng hạn như nhiễm trùng nấm men. Có nhiễm khuẩn âm đạo, bạn cũng có thể thấy sự đổi thay dịch tiết âm đạo và xuất hiện mùi hôi.

_Bệnh truyền nhiễm qua đường tình dục:_ cũng có thể gây đi tiểu buốt như: Herpes sinh dục, Chlamydia, Bệnh lậu. Các triệu chứng bao gồm: Ngứa, bỏng rát, viêm da kích ứng

_Ung thư:_ Ung thư niệu đạo, bàng quang, tuyến tiền liệt, âm đạo/cửa mình hay ung thư dương vật cũng là cội nguồn của đi tiểu đau buốt

Không những thế còn các tác nhân khác như : thay đổi của âm đạo liên quan đến thời kỳ mãn kinh, những hoạt động như cưỡi ngựa hoặc đi xe đạp, sử dụng xà phòng có mùi thơm, hoặc những sản phẩm thụt rửa, chất diệt tinh trùng cũng là nguyên nhân gây dị ứng âm đạo và dẫn đến đi tiểu buốt.

_Sỏi thận:_ một lý do phổ biến cho sự xuất hiện của máu trong nước đái là sự hiện diện của sỏi ở bàng quang hoặc thận. Đây là các tinh thể hình thành từ các khoáng chất trong nước tiểu của bạn. Chúng có thể tăng trưởng bên trong thận hoặc bàng quang. Ví như sỏi to, chúng có thể gây ra tắc nghẽn mà thường kết quả là gây đau buốt và tiểu ra máu.

_Phì tuyến tiền liệt:_ Ở nam giới đứng tuổi và lớn tuổi, một căn nguyên khá nhiều của tiểu ra máu là tuyến tiền liệt phì. Tuyến này ở bên dưới gần bàng quang và niệu đạo. Ở nam giới ở độ tuổi lớn tuổi, tuyến tiền liệt càng to, chèn ép vào niệu đạo. Điều này gây ra vấn đề khi đi tiểu đau buốt và có thể dẫn tới máu trong nước giải.

_Bệnh thận: _một lý do ít nhiều cho thấy có máu trong nước đái là bệnh thận. Thận có thể trở thành bệnh và viêm, gây tiểu máu.

_Ung thư:_ Ung thư bàng quang, thận, hoặc tuyến tiền liệt có thể gây ra máu trong nước giải. Thật không may, đây là 1 triệu chứng thường xảy ra lúc ung thư đã ở những giai đoạn nghiêm trọng.

*Cách điều trị chứng tiểu ra máu bằng cách tự nhiên hiệu quả mà an toàn*
Đối với các chứng đái buốt, đái rắt nguồn gốc chủ yếu là do dương khí trong người bị hạ hãm, ép vào thành bàng quang nên để chữa khỏi cần chú trọng việc thăng bằng âm dương, đẩy dương khí đi lên, giải tỏa sức ép đối với bàng quang.


----------



## thanh hằng (27/12/19)

Một số yếu tố dẫn tới việc dương khí hạ hãn, trạng thái cân bằng của thân thể thay đổi dẫn tới hiện tượng tiểu buốt


----------

